# Here's the deal I'm the best there is. Plain and simple.



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

I wake up in the morning and piss excellence.

Am I the only one that feels that way after figuring something out or having a good day in the shop? After the last few days fighting with my dovetail jig and finally figuring it out (with the help of everyone here, I might add), I was able to knock out drawers for the filing cabinets I'm making. 

I was also able to whip up some things to sell in Mrs Taylormade's store. 

I made three picture distressed picture frames out of scrap wood and a candle holder out of a piece of cypress I had leftover from doing a nativity scene manger.

Lest anyone think I'm THAT obnoxious, I'm quoting one of my favorite movies in the subject....


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Absolutely awesome stuff. Love the candle holder. It's a good feeling when you figure something out, especially when the results look as nice as those drawers. Awesome work my man. Awesome work. :yes:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

You are the MAN lol
good looking work:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Well I'm glad you got e'r whipped. Dovetails came out saaaweeeet. Nice frames, cool dog, and that candle holder is cool. Sounds like it was a good day.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

I thought I pissed excellence once, but it turned out to be blood.


Nice work.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

How can you be the best there is when johnray says he is? :laughing::laughing:









 







.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> How can you be the best there is when johnray says he is? :laughing::laughing:
> .


Well, I suppose I'll have to post random info about mythical equipment and then link to some furniture store's website and claim it's my work?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

What's the movie, I'm drawing a blank.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Those drawers look pretty nice. Its not everyday I get to see strange people's drawers.....

The picture frame is way cool

And after all the candle holders I made for Christmas, if I never see another one in my life....


Yours is cool though....


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Excellant candleholder.I do feel a little naughty eyeballing your drawers tho!:laughing:


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Looks like your on "Invisible Fire" with those!:laughing:



Favorite is the one with the offset picture. Everything looks great.:thumbsup:


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey! Your picture of the drawers looks a lot like my shop right now. I'm building bee hives and they're stacked up in my shop just like that. I don't use dovetails though, just finger joints. I also use junk pine or poplar. But I can still get around $350 for a hive.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice on all counts. I'm still in the process of figuring out the 'ole DT jig myself. I finally made a test cut with it last night and ended up with a sloppy DT. Haven't done any tweaking to fine tune yet but it was just a "proof of concept" run so I'm happy I at least got the basic idea.


I can definitely envision those picture frames and candle holder displayed on a store shelf. I'm glad you had such a fruitful weekend in the shop. Excellent work, my friend.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Nicely done. I really like the way the frames are put together.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

johnnie52 said:


> Those drawers look pretty nice. Its not everyday I get to see strange people's drawers.....





Itchy Brother said:


> I do feel a little naughty eyeballing your drawers tho!:laughing:


You two just keep your hands out of my drawers and we'll be fine :thumbsup:


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks, everyone, for the kind words. I had a TON of fun yesterday after the whole DT jig thing was finally put to rest. I enjoyed myself so much I actually lit up a cigar and grabbed a beer (or 3) and sat out on the shop, watching the rest of the Green Bay/NYG game and posting this.


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

"I love it when a plan comes together"


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Taylormade said:


> I wake up in the morning and piss excellence.



Really, usually I wake up and piss on the seat cause I'm half awake.


Ha ha ha

Sent from my Galaxy Tab using Woodworking Talk


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

:laughing:

"Any pain with urination?"

..."no, fire shoot out my..."

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Hell yeah, Tom! That was one of my first comedy albums I ever bought. "... a big flame-- of fire-- shoot out my..." HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

LOL Im glad Im not part if this Im in a enought trouble with the wife now been sleeping in the shop for 2 days now :blink:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Taylormade said:


> Hell yeah, Tom! That was one of my first comedy albums I ever bought. "... a big flame-- of fire-- shoot out my..." HAHAHAHAHA.


That was one of the greatest comedy albums ever.

EDIT: Wait, I'm thinking of Delirious. Raw was pretty darned funny too.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> LOL Im glad Im not part if this Im in a enought trouble with the wife now been sleeping in the shop for 2 days now :blink:


Now you're just braggin!


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah, it was Raw. "I can't even pee in the house, I'll burn my house down... I gotta go outside."


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Taylormade said:


> Hell yeah, Tom! That was one of my first comedy albums I ever bought. "... a big flame-- of fire-- shoot out my..." HAHAHAHAHA.


:laughing: good times!

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Well done! Those drawers look perfect! Great creative ideas on the picture frames too. Hope to get there some day. :smile:


----------

